# Ports that need update



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 14, 2012)

Firefox (Is broken and does not build)
Minitube 1.7 (1.7.1 release is out with bugfixes)
Avant-window-navigator 3.2 (4 release is out)
Gnome 3 should be ported (Not to replace Gnome 2)
Xfce 4.10 is coming out soon (Prerelease is out)
Razor-QT (A new project about a tiny KDE4 )

I know that none is obliged to port the above. Ports are not on the base system and act as external condition. Just I mention them here because they are very usable apps / DE, a lot of people use them and because maybe there is someone that wants to update / port them.


----------



## vsoto (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe firefox is broken only if you enable PGO.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, firefox is broken only with PGO enabled, I've compiled successfully Firefox on 3 computers (10.0.3 without PGO).
About Gnome 3, there are problems because of too much linuxisms (Gnome 3 depends very much on NetworkManager), but there's a development repository for that.
Minitube 1.7.1 is just a minor release, there are lots of minor releases for many ports that should be commited and they will. There's no hurry.
What should be taken care of is the issue of Gnome 2 and KDE 3, which should be replaced by respectively MATE and Trinity.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2012)

At least for firefox you're going to have to wait until after 8.3 is released.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 14, 2012)

> What should be taken care of is the issue of Gnome 2 and KDE 3, which should be replaced by respectively MATE and Trinity.


+1 from me 
Also firefox 10 is installed just fine without PGO.


----------

